# compilation stop when making KDE4.3.0 ?



## xiaoj (Aug 10, 2009)

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
# make BATCH=yes install clean
......
......
Scanning dependencies of target plasmaengineexplorer_automoc
make -f plasma/tools/engineexplorer/CMakeFiles/plasmaengineexplorer_automoc.dir/build.make plasma/tools/engineexplorer/CMakeFiles
/plasmaengineexplorer_automoc.dir/build
cd /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-workspace/work/kdebase-workspace-4.3.0/build/plasma/tools/engineexplorer && /usr/local/bin/automoc4 /usr/ports
/x11/kdebase4-workspace/work/kdebase-workspace-4.3.0/build/plasma/tools/engineexplorer/plasmaengineexplorer_automoc.cpp /usr/ports
/x11/kdebase4-workspace/work/kdebase-workspace-4.3.0/plasma/tools/engineexplorer /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-workspace/work/kdebase-workspace-
4.3.0/build/plasma/tools/engineexplorer /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 /usr/local/bin/cmake
Generating serviceviewer.moc
Generating engineexplorer.moc
Generating ktreeviewsearchline.moc
/usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-workspace/work/kdebase-workspace-4.3.0/build/CMakeFiles
[ 10%] Built target plasmaengineexplorer_automoc
```

the compliation progress stop here.
I guess may be something goes wrong with qt4. but i don't known how to do.

check qt4 package info.

```
# pkg_info|grep qt4
qt4-4.5.2           Multiplatform C++ application framework (metaport)
qt4-accessible-4.5.2 Qt accessibility widgets
qt4-assistant-4.5.2 Qt documentation browser
qt4-assistant-adp-4.5.2 Qt documentation browser, adp compat version
qt4-clucene-4.5.2   QtCLucene full text search library wrapper
qt4-codecs-cn-4.5.2 Qt GB 18030 codec plugin
qt4-codecs-jp-4.5.2 Qt EUC-JP/JIS codec plugins
qt4-codecs-kr-4.5.2 Qt EUC-KR codec plugin
qt4-codecs-tw-4.5.2 Qt Big-5 codec plugin
qt4-corelib-4.5.2   Qt core library
qt4-dbus-4.5.2      Qt4 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
qt4-designer-4.5.2  Qt ui editor
qt4-doc-4.5.2       Multiplatform C++ application framework
qt4-gui-4.5.2       Qt graphical user interface library
qt4-help-4.5.2      QtHelp module provides QHelpEngine API and is used by Assis
qt4-help-tools-4.5.2 QtHelp tools to generate and convert documentation
qt4-iconengines-4.5.2_1 Qt SVG icon engine plugin
qt4-imageformats-4.5.2 Qt imageformat plugins for GIF, JPEG, MNG and SVG
qt4-inputmethods-4.5.2 Qt input method plugins
qt4-l10n-4.5.2      Qt translations messages
qt4-libQtAssistantClient-4.5.2 Qt documentation browser integration library
qt4-linguist-4.5.2  Qt localisation tool
qt4-makeqpf-4.5.2   Qt qtopia font creator
qt4-moc-4.5.2       Qt meta object compiler
qt4-mysql-plugin-4.5.2 Qt MySQL database plugin
qt4-network-4.5.2   Qt network library
qt4-opengl-4.5.2    Qt OpenGL library
qt4-phonon-4.5.2    Qt4 multimedia framework
qt4-phonon-gst-4.5.2 Qt4 multimedia framework, gstreamer backend
qt4-pixeltool-4.5.2 Qt screen magnification utility
qt4-porting-4.5.2   Qt utility to assist with porting Qt3 applications to Qt4
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.5.2 Qt4 D-BUS viewer
qt4-qmake-4.5.2     The build utility of the Qt project
qt4-qt3support-4.5.2 Qt3 compatibility library
qt4-qtestlib-4.5.2  Qt unit testing library
qt4-qvfb-4.5.2      Qt virtual framebuffer utility
qt4-rcc-4.5.2       Qt resource compiler
qt4-script-4.5.2    Qt script
qt4-scripttools-4.5.2 Qt script
qt4-sql-4.5.2       Qt SQL library
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.5.2 Qt SQLite 3.x database plugin
qt4-svg-4.5.2       Qt SVG library
qt4-uic-4.5.2       Qt user interface compiler
qt4-uic3-4.5.2      Qt backwards-compatible user interface compiler
qt4-webkit-4.5.2    Qt4 webkit engine
qt4-xml-4.5.2       Qt XML library
qt4-xmlpatterns-4.5.2 XQuery 1.0 and XPath 2.0 support for Qt4
qt4-xmlpatterns-tool-4.5.2 Qt4 command line utility for running XQueries
```


```
# cd /usr/ports/deve/qt4
# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for qt4-4.5.2:
     SQL_PLUGINS=off "Database connectivity plugins for QtSql"
     QTCONFIG=off "Qt configuration (depends on PHONON)"
     PHONON=off "Phonon support (conflicts with KDE4)"
     CODECS=on "Enable support for CN, JP, KR, TW"
     TOOLS=on "Install Qt tools (qmake, moc, etc.)"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
this is my qt4 configure.
PHONON is set to off, but it still be installed by some other ports. my qt4.5.2 ports is upgraded from qt4.4.3.

does PHONON conflicts with KDE4? how i solve the problem?


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 10, 2009)

Take a look at /usr/ports/UPDATING. There's some information in there.

I just removed all the old ports related to KDE and started out clean. It worked in the end.


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 10, 2009)

xiaoj said:
			
		

> this is my qt4 configure.
> PHONON is set to off, but it still be installed by some other ports. my qt4.5.2 ports is upgraded from qt4.4.3.
> 
> does PHONON conflicts with KDE4? how i solve the problem?



you don't have to explicitly install devel/qt4: it is obviously non up to date, for multimedia/qt4-phonon is now required by kde 4. just let kde install the required qt4-* ports, and follow dennylin93's advice, it's the right way to go


----------



## xiaoj (Aug 11, 2009)

compilation complete. KDE4.3.0 works. Thanks.


----------



## Ico (Aug 24, 2009)

Same thing happened to me after about 4 hours of compiling kde4 last night. Today I'm thinking about just installing it from packages, it should take a lot less time hopefully. 

I have one question though, stuff that's installed through pkg_add is not checked by portaudit or is it? In its description only ports are mentioned.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2009)

The portaudit(1) man file talks about 'installed packages' consistently, and even mentions:



> Package auditing first appeared in NetBSD 1.4.3.



I'm assuming it works with the versions as printed in pkg_info, whether they are ports or packages.


----------

